# Judgement Day---5-21-11?????



## steadfree (Mar 10, 2010)

OK, I will start this thread/topic. I have been waiting for a few days waiting. Last Friday on WGN, I heard this rep from "family radio" explaining the Judgement day and how his friend had completed a lot of research(30 years). This man(don't remember his name) had determined the day to be 5-21-11. In my area I know see billboards giving the date and how many days are left. I as most have thought this to be crazy talk. But now I have just read about Israel borders and how Pakistan and India have confrontations. But this is not what this guy related would happen on Judgement day. He related that there would be a enormous earthquake that would effect the entire earth. Then he said that the buried souls would have a chance to reunite with the Lord in salvation. Those who are not selected would remain on Earth for around 153 days of "hell on earth"(can anyone say Zombies)---I don't know what happens at 154 day. So I don't much more than that....thought it was time to post a thread for discussion. Thanks for your input.


----------



## BTO (Feb 7, 2007)

skidds327 said:


> OK, I will start this thread/topic. I have been waiting for a few days waiting. Last Friday on WGN, I heard this rep from "family radio" explaining the Judgement day and how his friend had completed a lot of research(30 years). This man(don't remember his name) had determined the day to be 5-21-11. In my area I know see billboards giving the date and how many days are left. I as most have thought this to be crazy talk. But now I have just read about Israel borders and how Pakistan and India have confrontations. But this is not what this guy related would happen on Judgement day. He related that there would be a enormous earthquake that would effect the entire earth. Then he said that the buried souls would have a chance to reunite with the Lord in salvation. Those who are not selected would remain on Earth for around 153 days of "hell on earth"(can anyone say Zombies)---I don't know what happens at 154 day. So I don't much more than that....thought it was time to post a thread for discussion. Thanks for your input.



My chickens have been talking about this for weeks! I can't get them to shut up.:boring:


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

I heard the church is telling the members to max out their credit cards and have fun while they can.......
Maybe I should go do something crazy and not worry about the consequences. I am thinking pizza for breakfast, lunch and dinner followed by a HUGE ice cream sundae for dessert!!! I might add an entire cheesecake and a double double burger at In-and-Out.
Yummmmm!


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

shanzone2001 said:


> I heard the church is telling the members to max out their credit cards and have fun while they can.......
> Maybe I should go do something crazy and not worry about the consequences. I am thinking pizza for breakfast, lunch and dinner followed by a HUGE ice cream sundae for dessert!!! I might add an entire cheesecake and a double double burger at In-and-Out.
> Yummmmm!


I am goin out of town for the first time ever with out hubby and kids - ughhh- I am now not looking forward to what should be a fun time!!!! dang it- first time in 15 yrs I plan a vaca alone.....


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

The problem with that is the Bible extremely, extremely clear on that NO ONE, not even JESUS, knows when the date is. Only God Himself knows.

Now, if Jesus doesn't know when, I don't care how many years someone spends in research, they aren't going to figure it out. Nope, sorry. It's not like it's in the "code" or something.


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

Betho said:


> The problem with that is the Bible extremely, extremely clear on that NO ONE, not even JESUS, knows when the date is. Only God Himself knows.
> 
> Now, if Jesus doesn't know when, I don't care how many years someone spends in research, they aren't going to figure it out. Nope, sorry. It's not like it's in the "code" or something.


I agree 100%! :goodjob:


----------



## kimmom2five (Apr 19, 2009)

My own personal belief is that Judgement Day will not come until there are no believers left on earth. God always gives every chance to repent and as long as there is someone is alive to proclaim His name to others He won't destroy the earth.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

kimmom2five said:


> My own personal belief is that Judgement Day will not come until there are no believers left on earth. God always gives every chance to repent and as long as there is someone is alive to proclaim His name to others He won't destroy the earth.


But in the meanwhile how many generations of unbelievers go to hell?


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

Betho said:


> The problem with that is the Bible extremely, extremely clear on that NO ONE, not even JESUS, knows when the date is. Only God Himself knows.
> 
> Now, if Jesus doesn't know when, I don't care how many years someone spends in research, they aren't going to figure it out. Nope, sorry. It's not like it's in the "code" or something.


Yeah, what she said. There's always someone or a group of someones that believe they know when it's going to happen. I figure, I can be pretty sure it won't happen on that day, so no worries. IMO, if we live our lives right, the day shouldn't matter to us. When it comes, we'll know it.


----------



## chickenslayer (Apr 20, 2010)

The 21st isn't good for me, already have plans.If you could push it back to the 28th I'm in.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I want to say something witty or profound but I just went into a sugar coma reading what Shan is going to eat lol....add to it some double chocolate fudge ice cream with hot fudge on top....I like to call it "death by chocolate"


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

skidds327 said:


> OK, I will start this thread/topic. I have been waiting for a few days waiting. ....thought it was time to post a thread for discussion. Thanks for your input.


There's actually already 4 or 5 discussions about this underway. Here's 2 of them in General Chat at this link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=395777 and if you look further, there was a topic in the past few days in Country Families and another one here in S&EP. So if you want to see a variety of opinions you can look at those discussions as well. Lots of people have opinions about it. :happy0035:

.


----------



## samm (Dec 6, 2008)

betho ...i agree with you...

samm


----------



## Becka03 (Mar 29, 2009)

so ya'll think i am good to go on my vacation anyway?


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

Becka03 .. you're more than okay to go on your vacation!  Enjoy it girl! You deserve it!


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

Betho said:


> The problem with that is the Bible extremely, extremely clear on that NO ONE, not even JESUS, knows when the date is. Only God Himself knows.
> 
> Now, if Jesus doesn't know when, I don't care how many years someone spends in research, they aren't going to figure it out. Nope, sorry. It's not like it's in the "code" or something.


Matthew 24:36 "But of that day and hour knoweth no man, no, not the angels of heaven, but my Father only." 

END OF CONVERSATION!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Okay - 
This is SURVIVAL and Emergency Prep

1. How are you going to survive this?
2. How are you emergency prepping for this?

Someone must have some idea of both answers or it would not have brought it up as a warning.

So, 
1. How
2. How again?


----------



## bigfoot2you (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh nuts! :teehee: :run:


----------



## cnichols (Jan 5, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay -
> This is SURVIVAL and Emergency Prep
> 
> 1. How are you going to survive this?
> ...


1. I'm going to survive it because it's not truly judgement day. As others have already pointed out, if you are religious and believe what the bible says, no one but God knows the day of judgement. 

2. Not doing anything different than I'm already doing, which honestly isn't much lately as finances have been to tight.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

Go to the international date line. Hire a plane that can go faster than the day advances. Skip that day entirely.

I wonder what happens to the astronauts. Do they get judged... and judged... and judged... and judged... as they orbit every 90 minutes?


----------



## bee (May 12, 2002)

Survival...well since I will not be one of those raptured away; survival for me is a zombie battle for 5 months only to die in the cataclysm that destroys the planet. This is one of those times you get to know YOU have been wrong about religon. The first clue is a bunch of missing people(that is unless you actually saw them float away...)

If this all comes to pass there is no actual "surviving" it. I think those who bring it up to discuss are looking to be told it will not happen..just go on with your life. Moral support.

We have a better chance to get hit by that asteroid later this year. JMO! I'll also tell you who I really don't want to be the Sunday after it doesn't happen...that preacher!


----------



## Narshalla (Sep 11, 2008)

chickenslayer said:


> The 21st isn't good for me, already have plans.If you could push it back to the 28th I'm in.


Sure! They've already pushed it back once (from the 11th or 12th, can't remember which), so another few days shouldn't be any problem!


----------



## shanzone2001 (Dec 3, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay -
> This is SURVIVAL and Emergency Prep
> 
> 1. How are you going to survive this?
> ...


I don't have any plans. I don't believe anything will happen. If it does, then I will have to rely on what I have prepared. There is not much I can do in the next few days as far as prepping for disaster that we haven't already done.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

if the rapture happens, well, you all can have dibs on my goat, sheep, pigs and chickens. The chickens keep getting out though, so better get here quick. 

If the rapture doesn't happen, and you show up trying to haul off said livestock, (but possibility not the dang chickens!)

Then all bets are off 


If the world truly ends, I will really miss Lays brand sour cream and onion chips, and dilletante chocolate covered fruit. Whole bags. Of each. At the same time


Possibly the best reason ever for comfort food.


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

I will prepare for this day as I do for every day. Say my prayers on my knees before bed the night before, asking the Lord to bless all those I love, and to thank him for my day. Rejoice in the morning light and thank the Lord for the new day. House is stocked with food and all the necessities for life, but truly, any day could be "the one". That's why we're all here..........


----------



## good2beus (Mar 8, 2008)

One more thought, though - don't discount the craziness of (hundreds), (thousands?) of people, maybe in your area, as they "prepare" for this, or more accurately - as they "party like there's no tomorrow". The radio, media has really picked up on this event and everyone will interpret it in their own way - just sayin'.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay -
> This is SURVIVAL and Emergency Prep
> 
> 1. How are you going to survive this?
> ...


I'm looking at this from a different angle Angie. Maybe we need to be just as prepared mentally to avoid the hysteria that belief in such proclamations can cause. They happen all the time with a different boogie man of sorts. Every thing from the Swine flu hysteria to Nuclear winds.... They all distract us from our primary goals of being prepared for the actual unexpected. I know I'm as guilty as the rest of :run: . 

What do you all think.


To the OP.

At least this isn't 6-8 months away like most proclamations. We have just a few days to wonder. eep:


----------



## Mid-Atl HS (Feb 23, 2008)

The man who heads Family Radio and is making the May 21 prediction is Harold Camping. I believe he is a fraud. I am a Bible believing Christian who holds to a pre-tribulation rapture. I believe that Christ could come at anytime, but I have no reason to think that the Rapture or return of Christ is May 21. Like others have already said, I will go about May 21 in a normal way.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Short Angie story -

When I was married in March 1971, I really believed in my new hubby. I was a basic Christian that believed but had not really grown up in going to Church.

A few days, weeks after the wedding my then hubby was telling me about the world ending, Christ returning and all the accompanying happenings - going to happen October 12, 1971. Man do I remember. I was a very sheltered young girl, and hubby had been on his own for 6 years, had graduated high school at 16, gone to seminary for a year or two for Pres. ministers - he would know these things.

I was scared, poo-less. Interrupted my sleep, and all that stuff.
Then, one night - I had a dream. In this dream, it was a beautiful blue sky, light white puffy clouds. The clouds formed into cupped hands, and the silver/gold outline with rays of sun coming out from around were there. Then an internal voice told me "You'll be alright, I have you in my hands".
Instant and continuing peace.

Since that time, there have been that date and other dates; and other hardships and dissappointments and Why's and How can I get through this?.... but through it all - I remember that dream and I get through.

So, I believe and I have my promise.

It may be rediculed by some that read this, and not believed; but it does not matter - it is mine, I hope you have yours.

so, I'm prepped if it happens on May 21st.

Angie


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

Somebody posted this in the discussion in CF - check out this link http://www.aftertherapturepetcare.com/

Something I have never considered.....but I have to believe that a God who doesn't forget the sparrows won't forget our animal friends.


----------



## stanb999 (Jan 30, 2005)

Sarabeth said:


> Somebody posted this in the discussion in CF - check out this link http://www.aftertherapturepetcare.com/
> 
> Something I have never considered.....but I have to believe that a God who doesn't forget the sparrows won't forget our animal friends.


Won't the people left here on earth have little time as the torments progress? I mean it is supposed to be the "end" of days. What would be the point?

Not for nothing but I believe they are kinda missing the point of rapture.


----------



## Our Little Farm (Apr 26, 2010)

AngieM2 said:


> Short Angie story -
> 
> When I was married in March 1971, I really believed in my new hubby. I was a basic Christian that believed but had not really grown up in going to Church.
> 
> ...


:clap: Thanks for sharing that Angie.

I am prepped by my Faith, but if an earthquake were to happen without the rapture (as no man is supposed to know when that happens), I think a lot of folk might panic.

I live each and every day to the full and try not to be too concerned about the one after.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I believe that when rapture happens, it will happen. Nobody knows. Thats hogwash. The Bible clearly states its an unknown time and two will be working in the field and one will disappear. Just like that. 
There is no way we can be prepared for the rapture of the church, except spend every day with your heart and your mind on the Lord. Know that you are His, and get on with life. On May 21st, my biggest concern is what the rest of the world will do. 

Will there be a terrorist attack?
Rampant looting? 
Something else?
Maybe nothing?
I am staying home.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> On May 21st, my biggest concern is what the rest of the world will do.
> 
> Will there be a terrorist attack?
> Rampant looting?
> ...




Whenever predictions like this are made, I worry more about what the people who believe in them will do. I make basic preps like with a hurricane, I make sure we have cash, extra gas, clean the house, do the laundry and just keep the new on to see if anything happens. We are as prepared as we can be otherwise, plenty of food, wood, etc.


----------



## Sweetsurrender (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll put my pants on one leg at a time, make my coffee and take the kids to swimming lessons.


----------



## Lone Pine (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Angie for sharing....that is beautiful and encouraging!

As for our family we will prob stay home just in case but will otherwise spend our day as usual working here on our little farm prepping for the future........however long that may be.


----------



## ghmerrill (Feb 22, 2011)

Trixters,

Fantastic point. There are going to be a bunch of scared, confused, disenfranchised folks waking up on the 22nd. They are going to be ridiculed in the media, and by the world in general. I imagine, that if they truly believed that the 21st was the final day, they would have desperately tried to convince family, friends, co workers, and others. Imagine having to face those people the next day.

As a Christian, I know I need to offer them the truth of the bible, assurance of Christs love and grace, and compassion. 

"they will know we are Christians by our love"

I know my first gut reaction would be to ridicule, but I'm not the person I would really like to be, so I constantly have to remind myself that my inner self is my enemy, and to be the person I would like to be is going to require grace and love. How can I deny that same thing to others? 


Survival angle....

Thousands, perhaps tens of thousands of people are living their last week. If the stories are correct, they are spending everything they have, maxing out the cards, and living to the hilt. On the 22nd I imagine shock will be setting in. after that, usually is followed by panic. Will it be internal, quiet desperation, suicides, and withdrawal, or will their anger and frustration get focused externally? Look at the middle east, it didn't take much to make those countries explode into craziness. I think that America is a powder keg right now. dissatisfaction with the governments dislocation from real life, the financial stress that people have been under for 4 years now, and massive natural disasters abroad and here giving a sense of helplessness. I truly believe that it won't take much for our civilized veneer to crack, and americas inner zombie to come out full force.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

good2beus said:


> One more thought, though - don't discount the craziness of (hundreds), (thousands?) of people, maybe in your area, as they "prepare" for this, or more accurately - as they "party like there's no tomorrow". The radio, media has really picked up on this event and everyone will interpret it in their own way - just sayin'.


Very good point! I'm glad it isn't predicted for Memorial Day though, it would make it impossible to do anything!


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2011)

The Silly Season is upon us once again.


----------



## Bettsann (Feb 12, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay -
> This is SURVIVAL and Emergency Prep
> 
> 1. How are you going to survive this?
> ...


*First and formost on my preppers list is NOT to live in fear. It paralyzes you.*
When I say live each day as if it were your last I mean to plan for tomarrow but live today, the very best you can, and do all you can to give meaning to this day. 



AngieM2 said:


> Short Angie story -
> 
> When I was married in March 1971, I really believed in my new hubby. I was a basic Christian that believed but had not really grown up in going to Church.
> 
> ...


No ridicule here. I have lived the same story (different time, different circumstances) My grandsons were burnt badly in a car accident. The oldest (he was 9 year old at the time) had to be flown to Childrens Hospital in St. Louis. I spent five months there while he was in PICU. Every day believing that God was with us. I looked up all the scripture that pertained to fear. It was very comforting. I held on to the verse that states "He shall live and not die, but go forth to proclaim the works of the Lord". 

Everyone has days when things don't look like they are going the way you think they should. My GS died twice, he lost half of his face, his eye, his nose, his ear, half his scalp and the only place on his body that was not burned or had skin missing because of grafts,were his feet. The doctors had to have a phone conference with doctors all over the country trying to decide what to do because no one had ever survived these kinds of burns. The doctors told us things that took the breath from my body. They rarely gave us reason to hope, and everyday they tried to plant fear.

But everyday I would walk the hall to his room and there on the floor were rainbows up and down the hall. I could then put a smile on my face and walk into his room. (For those that don't know, a rainbow is a sign of Gods' promise.) Oddly though, the doctors and nurses didn't believe we had a realistic idea of what was going to happen and that we should be preparing for his death.

Well long story short, he did not die. They found a way to put skin on him and after five months, HE WALKED OUT OF THE HOSPITAL. Today he is 18 years old, a college student and a pretty well adjusted you man.

So yes I have been prepped for any eventuality. I've walked it.

1. NO FEAR
2. FAITH
3. PSALMS 91
4. For God hath not given us the spirit of fear; but of power, and of love, and of a sound mind. 

*Your mind set is your most important prep.*


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Angie, thank you for sharing your story.
I don't know if the Rapture will take place today or a year from today or a 100 years.But this i do know... I am ready...
how did i prep for this,that is the simple part I ask Jesus into my heart and i believe he died on a cross for me and rose again...i took care of that along time ago.


----------



## BonnieDale Farm (Apr 30, 2011)

Did they consult with the Mayan calander on this??? Seems like the 21st is a hot number,...


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

shanzone2001 said:


> I heard the church is telling the members to max out their credit cards and have fun while they can.......
> Maybe I should go do something crazy and not worry about the consequences. I am thinking pizza for breakfast, lunch and dinner followed by a HUGE ice cream sundae for dessert!!! I might add an entire cheesecake and a double double burger at In-and-Out.
> Yummmmm!


What church?


----------



## Aintlifegrand (Jun 3, 2005)

Bettsann said:


> *First and formost on my preppers list is NOT to live in fear. It paralyzes you.*
> When I say live each day as if it were your last I mean to plan for tomarrow but live today, the very best you can, and do all you can to give meaning to this day.
> 
> 
> ...


What a beautiful and loving testimony....


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

Becka03 said:


> so ya'll think i am good to go on my vacation anyway?



yeah, and take your credit cards!!!


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

AngieM2 said:


> Okay -
> This is SURVIVAL and Emergency Prep
> 
> 1. How are you going to survive this?
> ...


By making sure my spiritual house is in order.  :happy:


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

I try to live each day as if it where my last, it might be.

As a Pastor and life long Bible student, when I listen to how H.C. came up with his date it is almost funny and would be if so many where not taken in my his nonsense.

If you are interested do a you tube search. He the same as pulls numbers out of a hat. And never tells you where he gets them.


*Mark 13:21 * And then if any man shall say to you, Lo, here is Christ; or, lo, he is there; believe him not:
*Mark 13:22* For false Christs and false prophets shall rise, and shall show signs and wonders, to seduce, if it were possible, even the elect.


----------



## Sandhills (Jun 15, 2004)

Sad thing about this is that Harold Camping predicted the rapture to come in the late 80's and was wrong and now he's come up with 5-21-11 and people are still listening to him. His preaching has caused a lot of heartache.


----------



## Hobbes (Apr 1, 2008)

*Survival/Prep:*
- Know where my information comes from both in the secular realm as well as in matters of faith. I John 4:1, Eph. 5:10

- Be able to identify agents of disinformation in both realms. Jer. 14:14

- Be wary of their follower's zeal without knowledge. Romans 10:2

- Be mentally, intellectually, and spiritually ready to give a definitive reason for what I believe and practice (again, in both realms) I Peter 3:15, Rev. 3:2

- Be mindful of my associations, as well as perceived associations. Unfortunately, a lot of Christians will be 'mistaken' as part of this crowd's fraudulent blasphemy (pretending to prophesy on God's behalf, contrary to what He has already clearly outlined). Ephesians 5:8-11

- Do not allow a man (religious leader) to hold spiritual sway over me, even during times of confusion. Jesus is the ONLY mediator between me and God, not some cult leader, some dead person(s) declared 'saintly' by other sinners, man with a funny hat, beads, or little statues. I Tim. 2:5

In closing, this is very related to preparedness because history is replete with examples of those who zealously follow fallible human leaders in directions of clear opposition to some of the clearest and plainest of Scriptures. Preparedness is not just for matters of the secular. We are called to be prudent in all matters of life; but it, too, takes deliberate preparations of the mind.

Hebrew 5:14 _ "But strong meat belongeth to them that are of full age, even those who by reason of use have their senses exercised to discern both good and evil."_


----------



## Shine (Feb 19, 2011)

...might know it, I got traffic court on the 20th and a parking ticket I'm disputing on the 26th... I would'a prolly got off on the parking ticket.... Figures...


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

I really don't know how one would be expected to prepare to survive such an event, in all seriousness. If there is indeed a rapture, then the only ones who will survive the event will be those who are raptured. The rest are all going to die at some point, regardless of whatever preparations were made. This would be a supernatural event, with the leader of the opposition team being given great powers for the remaining time before the end...whenever that time arrives. 

So survival is really a moot point, personally I would hope if I were one of the dead men/women walking that I would die quickly and as painlessly as possible. All while frantically repenting for whatever sins were responsible for me not being raptured in the first place.

Now that I have spoken my piece on the subject of this prediction, I am not too positive there will be a rapture, though I am Christian. It is hard to know what to believe on the subject as the bible is pretty vague about it. The whole rapture belief came about relatively recently, it isn't an idea that has been around since the time of Christ. If it had been, one would think the early church leaders would have written and spoke extensively about it and it would have been more prominently mentioned in the biblical texts. Since it isn't, I figure it is a crapshoot tossup whether it is true or false. And we won't know until that event actually happens. I do wonder what form it will take if it is true though, don't all of you? Will there be people floating up through the sky or will they simply just disappear *poof* and be suddenly gone? No one knows.


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

I must live a really sheltered life. This thread is the first I've heard of something to happen on the 21st. 

People have been setting dates for generations. I have no reason to think this date is any more accurate than all the others in the past.


----------



## Ode (Sep 20, 2006)

Spinner said:


> People have been setting dates for generations. I have no reason to think this date is any more accurate than all the others in the past.


I should have said that in my post too, because I was thinking the exact same thing as you.


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

If the rapture were to really happen, how would the rest of us know?

Seriously? By all the disappearing Christians? I doubt that.

Take all the people who proclaim themselves Christians.
Minus the ones that do it as lip service to get by in their communities.
Minus the ones who are using Christianity to excuse their own hate.
Minus the mealy mouth ones...those that go to church on Sunday and then on Monday are going to court to try and get evictions of the poor court ordered so they can demolish their homes and build golf courses.
Minus the ones that actually have no understanding of the Bible, they simply believe whatever their preacher tells them to believe, and their actions are based on what their preacher is like...if he is a true man of God, they are good people, but if he is a hate preacher, they are nasty people.
Minus those that sin without repentance or those that, through their ego have caused other to turn away from His name. (Blood of innocents, if you could have saved someone and didn't)
Minus those that throw Scripture about to rationalize their own bad behavior. (They worship me with their lips, but their hearts are far from me...)

So, after all that, who do you have left? A few thousand or so? Out of 6 billion, a few thousand get taken up? Will the rest of us chalk it up to kidnappings and alien abductions?

And why is it that every time this subject comes up, I get this vision in my head of the Dali Lama getting raptured?

"But...but...but...I am not a Christian! I don't believe in your religion! Well, I didn't until just this moment!"

{Deep, trinity-triple voice responds} "Yeah, well, you were the only person we could find that was both teaching AND living Christian values, so we grabbed you."


----------



## Sarabeth (Sep 14, 2008)

My deep question about Rapture in general is this - if we don't need our earthly bodies anymore, why would people literally disappear? Wouldn't they just drop dead where they are? And there souls go to Heaven? 

I read Left Behind, and I have friends who believe literally in the Rapture and look forward to the day when they "shoot right up out of their clothes" to quote a close friend. 

I'm not disputing the return of Jesus, understand. Just the whole bodies shooting straight to heaven. Where did this idea come from anyway?


----------



## TNHermit (Jul 14, 2005)

Well lets see. Since there will still be "morally " good people here. There will be more jobs. ammo,gas and food will get cheaper. No more need of political correctness. More land will be available , Energy will be cheaper. Less people to hassle with. Less mail begging for money. I'll have at least 17 empty churches within a 2 mile radius. 
Looks good, See Ya!
To bad that Gods Army bails out when the fight starts. Good thing ya don't depend on them


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Betho said:


> The problem with that is the Bible extremely, extremely clear on that NO ONE, not even JESUS, knows when the date is. Only God Himself knows.
> 
> Now, if Jesus doesn't know when, I don't care how many years someone spends in research, they aren't going to figure it out. Nope, sorry. It's not like it's in the "code" or something.


That about sums up my feelings on the whole date thing. :goodjob:


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

So, do I spend Saturday mowingthe lawn and paintingthe shed like I planned...might just be a waste of time.

lol I agree NO ONE knows - Bible states it pretty clearly to me.


----------



## seagullplayer (Nov 6, 2008)

Sarabeth said:


> My deep question about Rapture in general is this - if we don't need our earthly bodies anymore, why would people literally disappear? Wouldn't they just drop dead where they are? And there souls go to Heaven?
> 
> I read Left Behind, and I have friends who believe literally in the Rapture and look forward to the day when they "shoot right up out of their clothes" to quote a close friend.
> 
> I'm not disputing the return of Jesus, understand. Just the whole bodies shooting straight to heaven. Where did this idea come from anyway?


Perhaps:

*1 Thessalonians 4:13* But I would not have you to be ignorant, brethren, concerning them which are asleep, that ye sorrow not, even as others which have no hope.
*1 Thessalonians 4:14* For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also which sleep in Jesus will God bring with him.
*1 Thessalonians 4:15* For this we say unto you by the word of the Lord, that we which are alive and remain unto the coming of the Lord shall not prevent them which are asleep.
*1 Thessalonians 4:16* For the Lord himself shall descend from heaven with a shout, with the voice of the archangel, and with the trump of God: and the dead in Christ shall rise first:
*1 Thessalonians 4:17* Then we which are alive and remain shall be caught up together with them in the clouds to meet the Lord in the air: and so shall we ever be with the Lord.
*1 Thessalonians 4:18* Wherefore comfort one another with these words.


----------



## Betho (Dec 27, 2006)

Ode said:


> Now that I have spoken my piece on the subject of this prediction, I am not too positive there will be a rapture, though I am Christian. It is hard to know what to believe on the subject as the bible is pretty vague about it. The whole rapture belief came about relatively recently, it isn't an idea that has been around since the time of Christ. If it had been, one would think the early church leaders would have written and spoke extensively about it and it would have been more prominently mentioned in the biblical texts. Since it isn't, I figure it is a crapshoot tossup whether it is true or false. And we won't know until that event actually happens. I do wonder what form it will take if it is true though, don't all of you? Will there be people floating up through the sky or will they simply just disappear *poof* and be suddenly gone? No one knows.


You aren't the only one... I have my doubts about a "rapture" myself.


----------



## homesteadingman (Mar 17, 2011)

The Bible is clear. No worries. I DO believe this guy who researched wasted 30 years of his life, thats just my opinion.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

We'll know soon enough. I think there would be less of this nonsense if we were allowed to stone him after he showed himself to be a false prophet.


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

LOL Postroad! 

No kidding. lol.


----------



## postroad (Jan 19, 2009)

Shrarvrs88 said:


> LOL Postroad!
> 
> No kidding. lol.


Well you know its the Biblical thing to do.

Deuteronomy 18:20-22 (New International Version 1984)
20 But a prophet who presumes to speak in my name anything I have not commanded him to say, or a prophet who speaks in the name of other gods, must be put to death.â 

21 You may say to yourselves, âHow can we know when a message has not been spoken by the LORD?â 22 If what a prophet proclaims in the name of the LORD does not take place or come true, that is a message the LORD has not spoken. That prophet has spoken presumptuously. Do not be afraid of him.


----------



## Energy Rebel (Jan 22, 2011)

Sarabeth said:


> My deep question about Rapture in general is this - if we don't need our earthly bodies anymore, why would people literally disappear? Wouldn't they just drop dead where they are? And there souls go to Heaven?
> 
> I read Left Behind, and I have friends who believe literally in the Rapture and look forward to the day when they "shoot right up out of their clothes" to quote a close friend.
> 
> I'm not disputing the return of Jesus, understand. Just the whole bodies shooting straight to heaven. Where did this idea come from anyway?



Ahhhhhh..........someone is starting to think!
Below, you'll find a few of the references where some of the "rapture" comes from.
Besides the Thessalonian verses, many point to Matthew Ch. 24 as well. (One taken, the other remaining)
It's important to always read every verse in context.

Ever consider that the one in field remaining behind is the one doing God's will?
Read the entire chapter of Matthew 24. Pay close attention as you get to the point of "one left, one taken"........then go back and read the immediate preceding verses about Noah and who was "taken" in the flood.
The important thing is to read in context.
The entire Matthew 24 is concerning the 2nd coming and the trials and tribulations we will all go through.

He didn't spare his only son. What would make me think that He would spare me?



seagullplayer said:


> Perhaps:
> 
> *1 Thessalonians 4:13* But I would not have you to be ignorant, brethren, concerning them which are asleep, that ye sorrow not, even as others which have no hope.
> *1 Thessalonians 4:14* For if we believe that Jesus died and rose again, even so them also which sleep in Jesus will God bring with him.
> ...





lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I believe that when rapture happens, it will happen. Nobody knows. Thats hogwash. The Bible clearly states its an unknown time and two will be working in the field and one will disappear. Just like that.
> There is no way we can be prepared for the rapture of the church, except spend every day with your heart and your mind on the Lord. Know that you are His, and get on with life. On May 21st, my biggest concern is what the rest of the world will do.
> 
> Will there be a terrorist attack?
> ...


----------



## Shrarvrs88 (May 8, 2010)

Energy Rebel said:


> Ahhhhhh..........someone is starting to think!
> Below, you'll find a few of the references where some of the "rapture" comes from.
> Besides the Thessalonian verses, many point to Matthew Ch. 24 as well. (One taken, the other remaining)
> It's important to always read every verse in context.
> ...


This is something I think about a lot. So many people assume we will be taken, but all through out the Bible (except a couple times) God leaves His people. In the Exodus, he takes the first born kids, unless they were marked by blood as His. In Sodom an Gomorrah, he sent Lot and his family away, and took the cities. As mentioned, he left Noah. There are time upon time of this. 

Another thing, Satan will be locked up for a thousand years, and then released. SOme people don't realize that, and think when Jesus comes back, Satan is gone for good. Not so.


----------



## WolfWalksSoftly (Aug 13, 2004)

Reminded Me Of The Song Drop Kick Me Jesus..lol
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SO5Y1OuQIxo[/ame]


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

Well lets see.. Things that need done before the Rapture.

1. Fuel up vehicles
2. gather all the pet carriers and cages.
3. check air pressure on trailer tires..
4. surf the internet for vehicles/equipment that I would like to own.
5. Enjoy a non rainy Saturday!

Things to do on Sunday after the Rapture.
1. Drive around looking for pets/animals (domestic) with out owners.
2. transport those critters to the farm with the trailer.
3. Pick up new vehicles and equipment that I've always wanted but could never afford..
4. Enjoy the newly found wealth of equipment and critters!

Sounds like I will be enjoying Sunday more then ever...


----------



## radiofish (Mar 30, 2007)

Well if it does happen on 5-21-2011, here is what I have done this week. Actually it is in preperation for Memorial Day duties. I got my haircut in a Marine style - high and tight (sheep sheared). I polished my brass and shined my shoes for my Dress Blues Uniform. So if it does happen, I may be the best dressed person here or there.

Otherwise I am not going to drive 300 miles R/T to go to the nearest In-And-Out Burger. I guess that I will maybe have myself a couple of Bar-B-Que T-Bone steaks, and binge on my chocolate stash. No running out and using my credit cards, or whooping it up down in town amongst the 'heathens'. 

I suppose that since I am Catholic, I could light all of the religious candles on my 'shrine' - Where are all of my fire extinguishers at? 

I think that going to celebrate Mass on Saturday night may be too late, if it does occur!


----------



## Spinner (Jul 19, 2003)

Energy Rebel said:


> Ever consider that the one in field remaining behind is the one doing God's will?


I started wondering about that a few months ago. Are the ones who are "taken" being taken and locked up in FEMA camps or worse? Do we want to be the one left in the field to continue living unmolested? 

I've read that the word "rapture" isn't in the Bible. The article I read said something that word was invented about 150 years ago by some false "prophet" who gathered a bunch of followers.


----------



## PrincessFerf (Apr 25, 2008)

The billboards I've seen about this state something about 7:30 to 9:00pm Central time. 

The whole thing is silly to me.


----------



## naturelover (Jun 6, 2006)

skidds327 said:


> ..... But this is not what this guy related would happen on Judgement day. He related that there would be a enormous earthquake that would effect the entire earth. Then he said that the buried souls would have a chance to reunite with the Lord in salvation. Those who are not selected would remain on Earth for around 153 days of "hell on earth" ....


Maybe it's already happened. The guy who made his predictions fancies himself as some kind of psychic or prophet. Maybe the guy got his predictive dates wrong. Maybe he confused 5-21-11 with 3-11-11.

The earthquake and tsunami in Japan on 3-11 DID effect the entire earth and is still having an effect. 

Perhaps the dead and missing souls swept out and buried at sea have reunited with the Lord.

.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

I optimistically hope for a pre-trib situation, as in the faithful heading home early in the show. But I prep because many great theologians were mid-tribbers, expecting things here on earth to get worse and worse before the church exits midway through the ugly. Like the virgins in the parable, I try to stay ready, keep looking east, and prepare for whatever may come. I would like to be much further with my prepping, both spiritually and physically, but trust in God to provide as I do my part. Do I expect anything to happen on the 21rst? Nope, for all the reasons already stated.


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

BTW, Beowulf90's post reminded me of stories I had heard of business opportunities springing up for atheists in case of rapture:
http://www.myfoxny.com/dpps/news/of...-rapture-pet-care-dpgoha-20110518-fc_13255888
There are Christians who are paying atheists to care for their animals after they are raptured. Of course, the pay is in advance.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I grew up Lutheran and Lutherans believe that the 2nd coming of Jesus is just that...no rapture or tribulation. They believe that Daniel and Revelation are allegorical not literal. The first I ever heard of the rapture was in the Left Behind books. I do not even try to say I know there is one or isn't one.

I will spend my Saturday morning on the soccer field cheering on my kids and then I will be working at home. I live far from any major city that I would have to worry about idiot taking advantage of this.


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

bourbonred said:


> BTW, Beowulf90's post reminded me of stories I had heard of business opportunities springing up for atheists in case of rapture:
> http://www.myfoxny.com/dpps/news/of...-rapture-pet-care-dpgoha-20110518-fc_13255888
> There are Christians who are paying atheists to care for their animals after they are raptured. Of course, the pay is in advance.


I saw a local story similar to that earlier today.. I just wish I had thought of it!


----------



## beowoulf90 (Jan 13, 2004)

whiskeylivewire said:


> I grew up Lutheran and Lutherans believe that the 2nd coming of Jesus is just that...no rapture or tribulation. They believe that Daniel and Revelation are allegorical not literal. The first I ever heard of the rapture was in the Left Behind books. I do not even try to say I know there is one or isn't one.
> 
> I will spend my Saturday morning on the soccer field cheering on my kids and then I will be working at home. I live far from any major city that I would have to worry about idiot taking advantage of this.


I know we will be doing a "Civil War Living History" aka a Civil War petting zoo at a Reformed Lutheran Church. So Sat. is all booked up for us, so any Rapture will have to reschedule....Because we are busy! ound:


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

I don't want to drift the thread but I've never heard of a Reformed Lutheran church....


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

First off, let me clarify that I'm not a relious person, but having said that, doesn't this "Rapture" stuff only apply to the Catholic religon? Well, we know their track record - they re-wrote the bible three times to accommodate what they wanted to believe.


----------



## whiskeylivewire (May 27, 2009)

Rapture is more Baptist and such...I don't think Catholics believe in it either though I could be wrong.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I'm going to indulge myself.

I cannot stand the proliferation of these May 21st, Judgement Day, etc threads that are in many of the forums.

Tomorrow we will know.
If you are not prepped, better get busy, if you think it's going to happen -
or a tornado may come by and blow the life out of you - same difference.

(or a fire, or earthquake, or the floods, etc.)

So, for a treat to myself - I'm closing this thread, and hope it's the end of this in this forum.

Angie


----------

